# Pulling a horses tail..?



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting, I've NEVER heard of pulling a horse's tail! I know lots of dressage people trim up the sides with clippers. here's an article I found that might be helpful.

Grooming Show Tails


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You pull his tail? Ouch! Horses have feeling in their tails, he probably doesn't like it because it hurts. I'd just try clipping it


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone pulling a horses tail. I only square off the end of my horses tail.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Pulling shouldn't hurt really. What you do is take a knife (works better than a blade), and grab a strand of hair in your other hand. Then you kind of... Like scrape the knife on the tail, away from you. Don't push too hard or you'll end up with a blunt cut. the only reason it's called pulling is because you put steady pressure on the strand of hair you have in hand, so you can cut it. Lol, just a warning, if you're doing it right, the hair that you've cut will be all ratted and bunched up, until you brush it out. Continue with every strand of hair until the tail is an even length.

To clip it and get the same effect as a pulled tail, take the clippers with the hair and... Hmm, this is hard to explain. You know how when you're clipping legs or anything, you don't want "steps"? You kind of do when you're pulling. make it look like a natural tail. I'll attach a pic so you know what it's supposed to look like. The first time might be a little hard, so you might want to just take a little off at a time so that when you get it to the length you want, you know how to do it. here's a pic. You might want it a little shorter than the picture shows though. Good luck!

http://www.theshowpen.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/ben2.jpg


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

what we did was clip the sides, and use a thinning comb (its kinda shaped like a rake and pulls the hair out) to shorten the centre bits then clipped down the side again.. i just wasn't entirely sure how far down to do it, or how to do the centre part.. Pulling a horses tail is quite common in australia and its pretty much the same as the horse getting their mane pulled just at a different end.. thanks heaps for everyones input though!!


----------

